# The Oh-So-Big Merlin.



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Continued.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Thanks for sharing


.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

And heres a quick little video.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

He looks like a Merlin! LOVE him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

